# Christopher Knight (a.k.a. Peter Brady) Buys an S6 According to Fiance/Model Adrianne Curry



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We found word that ed-Brady Bunch star Christopher Knight just traded his TT and an Acura MDX for a black Audi S6. How do we know? We read it on his fiance Adrianne Curry's MySpace blog. Search "Audi quattro" and you never know what will turn up.
To quote the blog:

_Quote »_Chris traded in His Acura SUV and His Audi quattro TT roadster. What did he get? What I always told him he DESERVED. The luxury of a four door, and the speed of a V10 Lamborghini Gallardo engine! OH YES, my friends!!! Chris and I purchased the new Audi s6 v10. It was priced REALLY well, and Chris got a discount...probably because he's sooo damn charming. This car is like an Orgasm on f***ing wheels. The engine purrs when you start it up...everything on the inside is top of the line. I'd be surprised if the car didnt give massages and make coffee! Chris has worked so hard in his life and has never REALLY spoiled himself. With the help from his friends...we managed to convince him that the TT roadster is what women drive(only people with T**TIES drive a TT!)...and the SUV is for CHILDREN. We begged him to get a fast toy. He finally did. It was a tie between a BMW, Benz, and The Audi...but who can deny a V10 Lamborghini Gallardo engine!?!? Not us...Now his mid-life crisis is complete...Divorce? Check! 24 Year old Model Wife? Check! Fast a*s car? Check! Hehe...I'm kidding. I am sooo happy that Chris can finally REALLY enjoy something like this. He's worked so hard...he really deserves it. I also really respect that fact that he didnt go SUPER crazy with price. I drive a Mini for Christ sakes! I come from a blue collar family. I HATE spending tons of money on stupid ****. This was money well spent though. If you see a black streak of a car passing you on the 105 in LA going 140 miles an hour...it's us!

Read Adrianne's blog here...
http://blog.myspace.com/index....65343


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

good for them


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Christopher Knight (a.k.a. Peter Brady) Buys an S6 According to ... ([email protected])*

good ****, i always wondered why he drove that mdx crap...bout time he stepped up to the big leagues


----------

